# Karcher Window Vac



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone got one of these? 

I was thinking it might come in handy for single glazed windows in a cab, especially for an A class front screen condensation if you're not using a silverscreen?

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-123620-karcher.html

tony


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

Excellent tool, buy one , you won't be dissapointed ...big old thread about it ... Here <<


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

We've got one. Works really well. Fantastic for the inside of the motorhome, as you say, removes condensation from the single glazed windows.

As an added bonus, it can be used around the house. it's very quick to clean internal and external windows around the motorhome and house.

The only real negative, is the battery life is not great and it requires 240v to charge. Having said that, i can clean most of the windows in the house from a single charge.

Shop around, the price seems to vary a lot.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, yes I know, should have done a search first. :roll: 

They sound good so a few more questions...

Does it still suck up the water when using it across a screen, ie with the blade vertical?

We are rarely plugged in, can it be charged ok with an inverter?

Pete


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks, yes I know, should have done a search first. :roll:
> 
> They sound good so a few more questions...
> 
> ...


from the other thread :wink:

_1. It does work in horizontal plane ...which is how you would need to hold it to dry the bottom of the your screen. You would have to reverse the direction at each side though to get to the corners dry. As long as there are no obstuctions like camera monitors in the way it should be fine._

_All the water collected goes into a small attached container ...which will be much better that soaking it up with a towel which then has to be dried out

2. The Karcher charger is as you thought 240v, it is one of those small plug in "wall warts" the size of a phone charger and to make sure I have just been out to the van and it works just fine off my Nikkai 300 watt modified sine wave inverter, which is nothing special , a cheapie from Maplin _


----------



## devjb (Dec 16, 2010)

Never tried charging it with an inverter, but i don't see why not. Its only a low power charger. I guess you would get about week out of it, using it twice a day on motorhome windows. The battery life has only been an issue for me, using it on lots of windows at home.

Its pretty frustration to get half way through cleaning the house windows and then having to wait several hours for it to recharge.

It works fine in a horizontal plane providing the water collection tank is emptied 1st (very easy to do). If not it can suck water back up from the tank and sprays it out the air intakes.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Mike, i'll go and read that thread properly now as well.

:roll:  :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Brilliant piece of kit and believe it or not, I use it to clean all the windows and glass doors (4 + 8 ) on the gite, inside and out and the shower screens (3), inside and out and the mirrors in each of the en-suite bathrooms (3) and it does that lot on one charge........

It is superb and has made a chore into almost a pleasure and so much less work.

The cashier where we bought ours said they were selling like hotcakes - she had bought FIVE for her own family and everyone had lead to more sales.......

You will not be disappointed - brilliant at window cleaning, superb at collecting condensation, fantastic at picking up spills.......

well worth the money IMO.

Dave

(Yes I did mean to say that *I *clean the windows...... :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It looks as though I will be getting one of those, plus the 170mm wide head - probably more suitable for the windscreen than the 280mm head.

I will experiment with a 12V charger once I get it and work out what is required.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I was in my local B&Q today and saw one of these on a self demonstration stand, consisting of a sheet of perspex and a water spray bottle.

I couldn't resist giving it a go and was well impressed with the way it cleared up the water, but wasn't too impressed with the £49 price tag.

After seeing all the positive comments on here, I think I'll be getting one from the net in the near future :wink:


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I've just ordered a refurbished one from Karcher Outlet for £32.99. Can't wait to try it...reviews are excellent.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

peejay said:


> Has anyone got one of these?
> 
> I was thinking it might come in handy for single glazed windows in a cab, especially for an A class front screen condensation if you're not using a silverscreen?
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,
Yes we have one, the one with the large and small blade
I think we bought the WV50 Plus with the microfibre spray thing but we also bought a small blade.
Extra small blade for Karcher
We used it (the small blade) successfully on a mixture of aires and sites with EHU. Probaly OK to recharge with inverter if you were travelling but it does take a while to recharge. Having said that we were away 14 days and recharged it twice.

We also used it after showering on the mirrors in our washroom and down the walls in the shower - we normally use a standard rubber squeegee in this situation. Did the mirror well not sure whether I'd use the battery for the shower walls and there is less need to collect the water in either scenario as it goes down respective plugholes!

Almost posted thread saying "Karcher try one on your M/H windscreen- we have....

However to get to the bottom of our Fiat Ducato based windscreen you do need to use it upside down which isn't recommended in the Karcher user manual. But if you empty it regularly you don't get much of the spray through the vents like someone else described. With this in mind it is great as you don't end up with a wet towel/cloth which in the drying process will be putting water back into the M/H. In my wildest dreams I wondered if it was possible to go to Dragon's Den with a Karcher type blade attached to a tube that dropped the water into a receptacle via gravity or approaching Karcher with a patent Camping Car attachment for the WV50 series.... :wink:

Steve


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*karcher window vac*

Just last week saw my friend's cleaning lady using hers to do the mirrors and was impressed. Wonder if the gardener (who does my windows) would prefer that to the Windolene and newspaper routine? I'll wait for the price to go off the boil!

Viv


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Just ordered one along with the smaller blade for the motorhome.

 

Pete


----------



## Narla (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds excellent! We found condensation in our A class the other week in Cotswolds. Charging concerns me if battery only lasts 20 minutes. We tend to wild camp therefore couldn't charge up regularly unless there was a 12v car charger. Is there?
Karen


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Narla said:


> Sounds excellent! We found condensation in our A class the other week in Cotswolds. Charging concerns me if battery only lasts 20 minutes. We tend to wild camp therefore couldn't charge up regularly unless there was a 12v car charger. Is there?
> Karen


Not that I have seen, although you could charge it via an inverter if you have the power available from solar panels and batteries for instance.

20 mins is less than ours lasts as I commented earlier it does most of the gite inside and out before running out........

Dave


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Narla said:


> Sounds excellent! We found condensation in our A class the other week in Cotswolds. Charging concerns me if battery only lasts 20 minutes. We tend to wild camp therefore couldn't charge up regularly unless there was a 12v car charger. Is there?
> Karen


Even if it only lasts 20 mins total, cleaning the screen isn't going to exhaust it so you should get a few screen cleans.

Steve


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Ignoring the price....

WV50 or WV50 plus ? 


:?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Blizzard said:


> Ignoring the price....
> 
> WV50 or WV50 plus ?
> 
> :?


I think the WV50 plus includes the squirter bottle and cloth.

The WV50 is just the squegee thing on its own.

Someone please correct me if i've got that wrong.

Pete


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

You're right peejay, I've just received the plus version and it contained the following

The window vac and charger
Squirter bottle with fluffy applicator attached
Small sachet of cleaner
And a round thing that I'm not sure what it is cos I've yet to look at the instructions


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thought I'd let you all know.....the Karcher Window Vac is on sale at B&Q today at £39 quid.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mine arrived today.

Just been doing a few of the bungalow windows and its brill, very impressed and never thought it would work so well. I might even actually enjoy cleaning windows in the future. 

Can't wait to try it on that big old A Class screen in the van.

Pete


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

There advertised at bq this weekend on tv tonight for£39 a bargain I paid £49 and £13 for small blade


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Just bought one from B&Q for £39 plus the small blade for £14ish. 
Quick try out on the windows with condensation on and it is great.
Very impressed so far.

Landyman.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

So am I, the windows look good even with the sun shining on them


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Do people buy the version with the bottle or without it?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

alphadee said:


> I've just ordered a refurbished one from Karcher Outlet for £32.99. Can't wait to try it...reviews are excellent.


I bought a refurbished one too, £33, + £6 delivered next day (and a wet/dry vac for £25! A site to keep an eye on!).

An Amazon review suggested don't get the squirty bottle because it is just that and a microfibre cloth which you can buy for a couple of quid seperately. Does anyone think the Karcher squirter is worth it?

I bought it to suck up moisture in our wetroom at home, just to keep the moisture level down. I was disappointed to read in the instructions you shoudn't use it on the floor except for less than 25ml small spills. It does work well, but more than a wee bit in the tank just gets squirted out of the vents, so with a few empties each time it still does the job.

I have yet to try it on windows with cheapo squirter and cloths, with the 500ml of Karcher cleaner from Ebay. When the rain stops I'll give it a try!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If you have read all the posts you will have seen my praise of the Karcher ...... but this post is just to add that as I always use this stuff on the vehicles I have tried it in the Karcher and am now using a few drops of it in the spray water to clean the house windows ....it works and leaves the glass shining!










P.S. and I use rain water from the water butt rather than tap water :wink:


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Landyman said:


> Just bought one from B&Q for £39 plus the small blade for £14ish.
> Quick try out on the windows with condensation on and it is great.
> Very impressed so far.
> 
> Landyman.


Ours arrived yesterday.

Our bay windows have never been so clean

In the morning its being let loose on our car and camper windscreens


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Got mine in B&Q , works great and so so easy to use.

Gary


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

What's everyone using as cleaning liquid? It says not to use foam type liquids so that's washing up liquid out.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm the mug that buys their cleaningg liquid- expensive but it works well!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Jodi1 said:


> What's everyone using as cleaning liquid? It says not to use foam type liquids so that's washing up liquid out.


'Allo, 'allo, zis is Night'awk, are you receiving me ... Listen carefully , I will say zis only once :wink:

read my previous post :lol:

Mike ...with apologies to Allo Allo


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

Tried to purchase at B&Q today in Spalding Lincs and they had sold all their stock of 60 yesterday.

Homebase had 4 left at £49.99 and we asked them to price match and they did with B&Q's £39.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Picked one up from B&Q today. Hope the wife enjoys using her new birthday present lol.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont buy their expensive bubbles --just a cloth wet and washing up liquid works so well. :wink:

I even do all my flat screened TV with a damp clothe then vacuum works just fine. All my mirrors tiles and shower screens and doors --the best thing i have ever bought :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

vinegar and water, excellent glass cleaner

Aldra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

aldra said:


> vinegar and water, excellent glass cleaner
> 
> Aldra


And a lot of elbow grease :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> vinegar and water, excellent glass cleaner
> 
> Aldra


Very Nice on chips too ... I must try some in my spray bottle then multitask chip eating and window cleaning. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No Mavis, no elbow grease just a quick wipe over

best if the solution is fairly warm so only make up in smallish amounts

vinegar removes grease and does't streak

I just use a couple of microfibre cloths but it will work well with the vaacum

Aldra


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I am going to get one on Wednesday, 'cos that's "old gits " day, an extra 10% off :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

FORTY QUID to VACUUM a window, oh please!  

What ever will someone think of next to part fools from their money :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Now, Mr Plodd - hear this.

Your motto at the bottom of your posts:

"If life throws you a lemon, make a Gin and Tonic !!"

Fool parting with his money? Even though the lemon might be free!!
Yup!

Your post re drunks? Hmmm........

PS

The quicker the windows are cleaned - the more time to spend drinking G&T.

Oooppppssss - shot myself in the foot there!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> FORTY QUID to VACUUM a window, oh please!
> 
> What ever will someone think of next to part fools from their money :lol: :lol:


Luddite :lol: :lol:


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I've been in and out all day vacuuming the rain off my windows :lol:


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

alphadee said:


> I've been in and out all day vacuuming the rain off my windows :lol:


I've done that as well saves spraying first


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder if we are all slightly mad on here. Vacuuming the rain off window..............? 8O 




Great little gadget. I hate window cleaning because it takes ages and I never seem to get rid of streaks and things, so this solves the two problems in one go, quick and streak free.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Spykal

I may well be a Luddite but I am a forty quid RICHER Luddite :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You may be forty quid richer financially but life is full of experiences and you will never know the rich experience of converting filthy, mark covered windows that you cannot see through into crystal clear invisible panes of glass....... :lol: 

and of course in the MH removing the condensation improves visibility through the already described opaque screens allowing one to drive much safer than before......... :lol: 

So financially richer, yes, but at what cost? Remember shrouds don't have pockets......... :lol: 8O :roll: 

We would hate to see this lack of clarity of vision being the reason for the loss of a member on MHF who drove off before everything was crystal clear - such incidents are not uncommon - we have all seen drivers pearing out through a letter box of condensation on their screens - with this device that risk is markedly reduced or even removed ........   

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

All very good points Dave !!!

Personally I am almost a Compulsive Obbessive when it comes to clean windows in vehicles (MrsPlodd will happily confirm that) 

I still cannot reconcile the cost of a window vacuum against its usefulness when a microfibre cloth, Lidl window cleaner, and a bit of energy does the job just as well

My arm doesnt run out of battery charge half way through the task AND it can be recharged with a cup of Tetley's !!

I doubt also that the idiots we all see peering through a tiny clear space on a windscreen would buy one anyway :roll: 

Each to his own as they say.

I just thought I would throw a small hand grenade into the debate and see what happened 

Tee Hee :lol: :lol:


----------

